
Earth was smashed by a rock the size of Mars to make the moon - bcaulfield
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2157172-earth-was-smashed-by-a-rock-the-size-of-mars-to-make-the-moon/
======
observation
I have a moon question.

So the moon affects the gravity of Earth, producing tides.

If the moon did not exist, would that affect the 'Tyranny of the Rocket
Equation', would it be more difficult or easier to launch spacecraft?

